# Where do I find .bashrc in 11.2



## dalpets (Aug 17, 2019)

*********** My aim is to change sh to bash in the terminal *************
Number of packages to be installed: 1



214 KiB to be downloaded.



Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y

[1/1] Fetching bash-completion-2.9,1.txz: 100%  214 KiB 219.4kB/s    00:01

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)

[1/1] Installing bash-completion-2.9,1...

[1/1] Extracting bash-completion-2.9,1: 100%

Message from bash-completion-2.9,1:


=====================================================================

To enable the bash completion library, add the following to

your .bashrc file:


*********** are these two line exactly how they appear below ************

[[ $PS1 && -f /usr/local/share/bash-completion/bash_completion.sh ]] && \

    source /usr/local/share/bash-completion/bash_completion.sh



See /usr/local/share/doc/bash-completion/README.md for more information.

***********I've desisted from applying anything in the verbose readme file as I fear messing up the existing configuration. Thanks. **************


----------



## moridin (Aug 17, 2019)

*Your* .bashrc is/should be in your home directory.  If it isn't there, just create one.


----------



## scottro (Aug 17, 2019)

I've found, no research or testing, that I have to create a $HOME/.bash_profile saying 

```
source ~/.bashrc
```
 for FreeBSD to pay attention to my $HOME/.bashrc


----------



## moridin (Aug 17, 2019)

scottro said:


> I've found, no research or testing, that I have to create a $HOME/.bash_profile saying
> 
> ```
> source ~/.bashrc
> ...



Indeed, I have the same in ~/.bash_profile, and it's due to the difference between the login and non-login interactive shells, looking at the bash man page, the login shell reads ~/.bash_profile, and interactive non-login shell reads ~/.bashrc, though I'm not sure how is that difference useful.


----------



## k.jacker (Aug 17, 2019)

Like in any manpage that comes with FreeBSD and it's ports, look at the FILES section near the end, bash(1) in your case.

Some pieces of software like shells also have something like a "Startup" or "Invocation" Section at the beginning of the manpage that explain the conditions under which the various configuration files are sourced.


----------

